# Video Review of the Tamron SP 90mm f/2.8 Macro 1:1 VC by Dustin Abbott



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi everyone. I'm not allowed to share my text review and image galleries from the new Tamron SP 90mm f/2.8 Di Macro 1:1 VC yet, but I was given the go ahead to publish my video review.

You can watch it here: http://bit.ly/1UeliGG

It's definitely a big step forward in build and handling. AF speed now seems as fast as the 100L, and it racks focus through the whole focus range faster.


----------



## FramerMCB (Mar 9, 2016)

Great review Dustin! You highlight the differences between the second and third generation of this lens very well. What I find most interesting is how well the Canon 100mm f2.8L IS has stood the "test of time" considering it is several years older. Speaks volumes to Canon's lens engineering acumen.

The most significant improvement I think will be in Tamron introducing their version of the Sigma dock. Keep up the valuable reviews. I look forward to the written version and will have to check out the images on your site.
Caio.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Mar 9, 2016)

FramerMCB said:


> Great review Dustin! You highlight the differences between the second and third generation of this lens very well. What I find most interesting is how well the Canon 100mm f2.8L IS has stood the "test of time" considering it is several years older. Speaks volumes to Canon's lens engineering acumen.
> 
> The most significant improvement I think will be in Tamron introducing their version of the Sigma dock. Keep up the valuable reviews. I look forward to the written version and will have to check out the images on your site.
> Caio.



You are so right about the 100L. It has stayed in my kit longer than anything and I've never been tempted to get rid of it.

I too think the Tap-in console is a smart move (even if Sigma did think of it first!).


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2016)

Great review. Thank you Dustin.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Mar 10, 2016)

Click said:


> Great review. Thank you Dustin.



You bet, Click!


----------

